# ASCII-Code in Java ausgeben



## Efkaa (26. Okt 2018)

Hey Leute,
ich hänge an einer Hausaufgabe in Java
Ich habs programmiert

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.print("0123456789abcdef");
        char c = 0;
        for (int i = 32; i < 127; i++) {
            c = (char) i;
            System.out.print(c);
            if ((i % 16) == 0) {
                System.out.println();
            }

        }
    }
```
Mir stellen sich jedoch einige Probleme.
Zum einen weiß ich nicht wie ich am Anfang des Ascii-Codes ein Leerzeichen bekomme so wie in der Aufgabe und ich weiß auch nicht wie ich die Zeilennummerierung von 2-7 hinbekomme?

Ich bin absoluter Java-Anfänger und hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen

Gruß


----------



## mihe7 (26. Okt 2018)

Efkaa hat gesagt.:


> wie ich am Anfang des Ascii-Codes ein Leerzeichen bekomme


Den bekommst Du schon, nur machst Du in der Ausgabe vorher keinen Zeilenumbruch...



Efkaa hat gesagt.:


> und ich weiß auch nicht wie ich die Zeilennummerierung von 2-7 hinbekomme


Wie wäre es z. B. einfach mal mit mitzählen?


----------



## Efkaa (26. Okt 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wie wäre es z. B. einfach mal mit mitzählen?



Hört sich sehr gut an, aber wie bewerkstellige ich das?


----------



## mihe7 (26. Okt 2018)

Naja, Du nimmst halt eine int-Variable, sagen wir mal `int zeile` und immer, wenn Du einen Zeilenumbruch einfügst, zählst Du die Variable um 1 hoch (`zeile++;` oder `zeile = zeile + 1;`).


----------



## Efkaa (27. Okt 2018)

Ok, dass mitzählen habe ich jetzt drin. Danke dafür
Das Problem mit dem Leerzeichen hab ich immer noch. Durch das (i%16)==0 bricht er die Zeile direkt nach dem Leerzeichen. Ich hab den Befehl erweitert durch (i%16)==0 && i>32. Dann hab ich zwar das Leerzeichen drin, jedoch bricht er die Zeile erst nach 17 Zeichen weil er das Leerzeichen nicht mitzählt.


----------



## mihe7 (27. Okt 2018)

Efkaa hat gesagt.:


> Durch das (i%16)==0 bricht er die Zeile direkt nach dem Leerzeichen [...] jedoch bricht er die Zeile erst nach 17 Zeichen weil er das Leerzeichen nicht mitzählt



Dann zähl es beim Modulo einfach mit:
`if ((i+1) % 16  == 0)`


----------



## Efkaa (27. Okt 2018)

Habs geschafft Danke für die Hilfe


----------

